# This 'ammo hoarding' is getting REDICULOUS!!!



## CarpCommander (Jun 20, 2007)

This is really chapping my azz. 

So I finally get around to assembling my tricked out 10/22 this weekend because I have my kids and Id like for them to shoot it, but when I try to find ammo, ANY ammo, theres none! Anywhere!! 

I dont know whether to be mad at the government, the manufacturers, or Joe Blow who waits for the weekly shipment, then buys EVERYTHING. I dunno what the big 'draw' is with the ammo, but it needs to stop. Its sad when a father cant run to his local sporting goods store and buy 50-100 rounds to plink targets with his kids. 

Looks like Ill have to order some online.....pfft....BS.....


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm not hoarding.....just stocking up on the rounds I use....JIC!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

CarpCommander said:


> This is really chapping my azz.
> 
> So I finally get around to assembling my tricked out 10/22 this weekend because I have my kids and Id like for them to shoot it, but when I try to find ammo, ANY ammo, theres none! Anywhere!!
> 
> ...


Where have you been for the last so many months of empty shelves....It is sad when you can't find any 22's ....let alone personal protection rounds with out paying dearly for it.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Good luck there too. Haven't been able to get it online for awhile either. I think it would be cheaper to shoot a 30.06 anyhow !!!


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I don't call it hoarding just being prepared. It is no different than stocking up on gas for your generator when you know a storm is coming, if you can buy it and know it is going to be hard to get you stock up. I learned my lesson years ago when the local power was off for a few days and I had to drive 30 miles one way to keep my heat on. On the other hand there were several of my neighbors that had no generator and the temps were below zero. Live and learn to be prepared. Most gun stores limit your purchase on hard to get items including ammo, no one can buy it all or they couldn't sell guns. The diligent find out when it will be in are are there when it hits the shelf or pays in advance and gets on their list, but they are still limited to quantity.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ive been "hoarding" for years, from 20 to hundreds of rounds at a time whenever i found a deal and now im pretty well stocked up. am i a fortune teller or just practical??


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I will sell you a 525 round pack of federal for $30. I don't like the federals, some will be FTF. If you want them let me know. I'm 10 minutes outside marysville.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

A friend of mine has a son that is a manager at a local Dunhams store. People are waiting outside every Friday for the store to open cause that's when they get the ammo in. His son takes all the bulk .22 and saves it for his dad and other relatives. They buy ALL of it. By the time employees pick through the shipment, sometimes there is nothing left. They just tell the pissed off customers that they didn't get any .22's in. They have been doing this since this BS began. I could get some from him, but like ezbite I stocked up years ago. I was able to give my grandson 500 rounds for his birthday. I feel bad for folks that can't get it though.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I just seen a 500 rnd brik for 50.00,at a flea mrkt to boot.Guy says he sold 20 bxs that day.
WOW.


----------



## CarpCommander (Jun 20, 2007)

supercanoe said:


> I will sell you a 525 round pack of federal for $30. I don't like the federals, some will be FTF. If you want them let me know. I'm 10 minutes outside marysville.


I appreciate that. Id like to try em out for sure. PM me your number and we can hash out the details. 

Well to be honest I havent really shot my rifles for several years, so I had no idea how bad it was. Last time I shot a .22 you could walk into ANY store and take your pick of ammo-there was plenty and it was cheap. 

I know some of you say its not hoarding, but if ya sit and wait for the truck to come in and swoop it all up, thats hoarding kids.  I just dunno what the panic is? Yall really think they are gonna outlaw it or quit making it?? Are yall reselling it at a profit? 

Like I said, just sucks to sit there and spend 3hrs re-assembling a rifle, all the while telling your 7yr old son how much fun you're gonna have, seeing him get all excited, then find out theres no bullets for it.....


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

22 has to be the hardest ammo to find lately followed by 9MM. I think there are a number of things at work, I believe that employees at some stores are getting there hands on it before it hits the shelves(either for friends/family or to sell at a profit) I also believe that there are guys out there buying just to try and profit by selling, and I believe there are people(like me) who will buy a couple boxes of whatever when the prices are acceptable.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

To the op it is if people stop panic buying for stuff they don't even have we would be fine

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

Just as a note to everyone if you are an employee of Vance Outdoors or Buckeye Outdoors you are not allowed to buy hard to find ammo. I am not saying there are not ways around it, but you better not get caught. There are also no discounts and the prices are crazy. I am not an employee any longer and was able to buy on brick of remington 22 for 31.00 I paid it enven without a gun to my head.


----------



## Gone Wishin (Mar 16, 2013)

No 9mm anywhere


----------



## the_ghost (May 5, 2011)

I thought I read somewhere, the public hoarded...I mean...stock piled enough ammo's to wage a 30 year war!
Just in case of the zombie out break! Be prepare.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

the_ghost said:


> I thought I read somewhere, the public hoarded...I mean...stock piled enough ammo's to wage a 30 year war!
> Just in case of the zombie out break! Be prepare.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


No, what you read is that DHS bought enough hollow point ammo to wage a war for 30 years.

In Iraq, when the fighting was the fiercest, the military was using 6 million rounds per month. DHS just bought more than 1.5 BILLION rounds of HP over the last 6 months. That seems odd doesn't it?


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Bucket Mouth said:


> No, what you read is that DHS bought enough hollow point ammo to wage a war for 30 years.
> 
> 
> In Iraq, when the fighting was the fiercest, the military was using 6 million rounds per month. DHS just bought more than 1.5 BILLION rounds of HP over the last 6 months. That seems odd doesn't it?


Just for accuracy dhs is buying 750 million rounds over the next 5 years...the 1.5 bill was just propaganda for daytime talkshow host.

Dhs has bought 100 million rounds a year on average...so they are buying 50 million additional rounds a year. Justified or not? Im not in the know...their reasoning is for increased border security.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I know the employees get there hands on stuff at Walmart, I was in my local store a couple weeks ago early one morning and just so happens was in line with a guy that works at the Distribution center, he told us that he personally put 22LR ammo on a truck, well out comes the guy who works sporting goods to tell us they have no ammo: so somewhere along the line it got intercepted.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

ostbucks98 said:


> Just for accuracy dhs is buying 750 million rounds over the next 5 years...the 1.5 bill was just propaganda for daytime talkshow host.
> 
> Dhs has bought 100 million rounds a year on average...so they are buying 50 million additional rounds a year. Justified or not? Im not in the know...their reasoning is for increased border security.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


The Associated Press, not a daytime talk show host, reported the initial 1.6 billion round purchase.

http://www.denverpost.com/nationworld/ci_22594279/homeland-security-aims-buy-1-6-billion-rounds

After the big pushback from that story, an "official" stated that they were "only" purchasing 750 million rounds.

http://www.usnews.com/news/blogs/wa.../03/22/dhs-denies-massive-ammunition-purchase

DHS also says they get a discount on bulk ammo purchases and that they use this stuff for training purposes. Who uses HP for training purposes? That seems like a stretch to me.

Anyway, my original post was about the story that the_ghost thought he heard. He had it backward.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Ok, I'll confess to be somewhat of a hoarder. I have about 4 boxes of this Remington .22 purchased from....Gold Circle stores. They went outta business in 1988


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Bucket Mouth said:


> The Associated Press, not a daytime talk show host, reported the initial 1.6 billion round purchase.
> 
> http://www.denverpost.com/nationworld/ci_22594279/homeland-security-aims-buy-1-6-billion-rounds
> 
> ...



How many rounds of .22 LR did they order?


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

Boatnut you should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## silverbullet (Apr 14, 2004)

At the store I work at, our policy is to be in line in the morning with everyone else. We hide it we get fired. No early purchases .

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

People are shooting a lot more now. I used to hear people target shooting about once a week while I'm outside working in the yard on the weekends and evenings. Now I hear shooting on and off all day on saturday and sunday, and several nights a week. I noticed more shooting all fall and winter while hunting, now I hear it while fishing. Gun ranges are doing more business than ever. Our current political situation has done a wonderful job of arming this country. More people are buying guns and ammo than ever before, and using them.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

supercanoe said:


> People are shooting a lot more now. I used to hear people target shooting about once a week while I'm outside working in the yard on the weekends and evenings. Now I hear shooting on and off all day on saturday and sunday, and several nights a week. I noticed more shooting all fall and winter while hunting, now I hear it while fishing. Gun ranges are doing more business than ever. Our current political situation has done a wonderful job of arming this country. More people are buying guns and ammo than ever before, and using them.


Its not the "current political situation" that lead to this more like current world events. Sandy hook ring a bell? How about the theatre shooting in colorado? The "political situation" had no firearm agenda until a classroom full of 5 year old kids were shot up by a maniac and people demanded they take action. The only thing the "political situation" did prior was relax restrictions on carrying firearms in national parks. 

As for ammo shortage its not tied to anything more than public hysteria justified or not. Also its a gold mine for ammo companies to play a supply and demand game right now. Just smart business.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

ostbucks98 said:


> Its not the "current political situation" that lead to this more like current world events. Sandy hook ring a bell? How about the theatre shooting in colorado? The "political situation" had no firearm agenda until a classroom full of 5 year old kids were shot up by a maniac and people demanded they take action. The only thing the "political situation" did prior was relax restrictions on carrying firearms in national parks.
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Gun free zones = easy target zones. Why anyone would advocate to makes laws where people can become easy victims is beyond my comprehension. There's plenty of politics in there, most of which predate the predicament we're in now.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I am well aware of the recent tragedies. There was an anti-gun agenda prior to these events. These events acted as a catalyst.


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

Gun related deaths in recent years took a nosedive from what I understand, at the same time the alarming increase of gun deaths are suicide of middle aged or older males .


----------



## cjbrown (May 22, 2007)

Carp, I know where some is to be had in Springfield if you want to make the short drive from Marysville. Shoot me a PM.


----------



## cjbrown (May 22, 2007)

7thcorpsFA said:


> A friend of mine has a son that is a manager at a local Dunhams store. People are waiting outside every Friday for the store to open cause that's when they get the ammo in. His son takes all the bulk .22 and saves it for his dad and other relatives. They buy ALL of it. By the time employees pick through the shipment, sometimes there is nothing left. They just tell the pissed off customers that they didn't get any .22's in. They have been doing this since this BS began. I could get some from him, but like ezbite I stocked up years ago. I was able to give my grandson 500 rounds for his birthday. I feel bad for folks that can't get it though.



Someone needs to be fired. I'd be willing to bet a weeks pay they are making a profit off it also.


----------



## Canoerower (Jun 28, 2011)

I got 3 ,50 round boxes of yellow jacket .22, 100 bucks a box anyone interested. 
Also a plastic brick of ditch find .45 ,50 bucks. Send me a PM if interested.


Just kidding guys


----------



## WishIWasABass (Mar 16, 2013)

Talk about hoarding, Department of Homeland Security is drying up the supply, as Bucket Mouth said. They've increased (vastly) the amount of ammo purchased, and their frequency of purchase. 

There's one, out of two, possibilities here;

1) They're intentionally drying up ammo supplies
or
2) They're preparing for something BIG


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

WishIWasABass said:


> Talk about hoarding, Department of Homeland Security is drying up the supply, as Bucket Mouth said. They've increased (vastly) the amount of ammo purchased, and their frequency of purchase.
> 
> There's one, out of two, possibilities here;
> 
> ...


Yep, it must give us a very secure and cozy feeling when our own government cannot be trusted. I cannot criticize anyone hoarding ammo.
I cannot even complain about the few trying to make a little profit. But lately popular ammo is becoming more available from individuals. I think the speculators starting to dump it while they can.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

As a former us serviceman i trust our govt. And stand behind them 100%. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

Thank you for your service to our country!!
I don't want to hijack the original thread but I would like to add that I cannot trust people with unchecked power. It seams that currently we have a group of politicians who are ignoring the law of the land and trampling on it daily. I could give a long list but I know many of you know it already: Benghazi, the IRS scandal etc.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

ostbucks98 said:


> As a former us serviceman i trust our govt. And stand behind them 100%.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Well, that makes the list swell to one.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

ostbucks98 said:


> as a former us serviceman i trust our govt. And stand behind them 100%.
> 
> Posted using outdoor hub campfire


 lmao! You are just kidding, right?


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

I believe the topic of ammo hoarding has run it's course here.


----------

